# DX code for Bladder Prolapse



## Orthocoderpgu (Dec 24, 2008)

I have looked up the codes for this, but the codes don't seem to really describe this condition. 618.01 is for the vaginal walls, not the bladder. 756.71 is for a disorder of the abdominal walls. Is one of these codes correct for urinarry bladder prolapse?


----------



## Anna Weaver (Dec 24, 2008)

*bladder prolapse*

For female, I get 618.01 (cystocele, midline) or 618.02 (cystocele, lateral) depending on whether the defect is lateral or medial. For male, I get 596.8 disorder of bladder. I started with prolapse and then went to bladder. If it's congenital look at 756.71 male or female.


----------

